# Event Report: 2009 Goodwood Festival of Speed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just run our event report from the 2009 Goodwood Festival of Speed - a key event in Audi's 100th Anniversary Celebration with virtually every racing great from Audi's history driving a host of vehicles from the earliest Auto Union Type A to the most recent Audi R15. UK editor David Corfield and contributor Peter Grabowski (of TT-West fame) were instrumental in helping us cover the event, including David's writeup, two videos of the Auto Union's howl and nearly 200 photos. Check it out after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Event Report: 2009 Goodwood Festival of Speed ([email protected])*

I WILL be there in person some day......
thanks for sharing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Event Report: 2009 Goodwood Festival of Speed (Sepp)*

I'm with you man. I haven't gone yet, but totally need to go one of these days.


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Event Report: 2009 Goodwood Festival of Speed ([email protected])*

Hey all,
I was there this year. It was an incredible time! I think everyone needs to go every year!










































more to come!

pizzaguy827

_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 9:37 AM 7/15/2009_


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 9:39 AM 7/15/2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks!
Wish I could get this in highres!








http://www.fourtitude.com/news...9.jpg


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Here are some more pics.....

























pizzaguy827


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 6:15 AM 7/21/2009_


----------

